# Swapping sr20de or not ?!



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi everyone, I'm in a very big dilemman right now. I have a 200sx with a ga16de auto. and I want to know if it worths 3000 (Can $$) to swap a sr20de or if it's better to keep the ga16de and just swap the tranny .... I'd like to have your opinions on that.
Txk, Yann


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I would say look into useing mods and tranny swap for 1.6 or just getting a sr20de car.If you really want an sr20de look for a 200sx with a bad motor for cheap.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

zlr101 said:


> I would say look into useing mods and tranny swap for 1.6 or just getting a sr20de car.If you really want an sr20de look for a 200sx with a bad motor for cheap.


I forgot to mention that I currently know some you can sold his NX2000 ofr that swap (it's the guy who'd do my swap) ... So I have everything I need to do it ...


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

well then an sr20de swap price is very small why not got for it i would replace some normal wear parts when you have the engine out.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

DET or VE is an option too.


----------



## MobiusB14 (Nov 13, 2003)

NiS[sX]mO said:


> Hi everyone, I'm in a very big dilemman right now. I have a 200sx with a ga16de auto. and I want to know if it worths 3000 (Can $$) to swap a sr20de or if it's better to keep the ga16de and just swap the tranny .... I'd like to have your opinions on that.
> Txk, Yann




I'm in a same dilema too. I don't know if I should swap to a SR20 or just stay with a GA16. I wanted to be a fast daily driving car project. I don't want to spend a lot cause I want to saved up and buy a 350Z. I was thinking about rebuilding the engine with custom pistons and rods....


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> DET or VE is an option too.


I thought about it but it's too expensive. And the parts for the sr20ve are rare and expensive ....
sr20det option is like 1000-2000$ more expensive then the sr20de.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

all of you guys should do a little searching, these have been discuss way too many times... one if you do a swap... dont just do a sr20de.. that 25 extra hp is not worth 3 grand after everything is said.. and trust me an sr20det swap, even if you install is going to cost you around 5k... a good friend of mine does swaps all the time and with everything from the motor, tranny, ecu, harness, motor mounts, front axle, ignitor switch and any little detail i missed, its gonna cost around 5k...


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

ur best bet, sell the SE get the SE-R, then do what you want


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

speedricer said:


> ur best bet, sell the SE get the SE-R, then do what you want


good advice...

if you want to keep the car, best option is to swap trannys then turbo the 1.6. otherwise... you're wasting money...


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

speedricer said:


> ur best bet, sell the SE get the SE-R, then do what you want


agreed, thats what i did and its great. sr20 all the way.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

agreed .. save your money.. and do a whole lot of research.. budget your self..
If you are going to stay w/ the 1.6. do as James has said.. then do what whatever next, cuz its not going to matter since your boosted


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Yeah b13 and b14 se-r's arent to expensive like under 5,000 for b14


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

one thing to think about on top of all this... you're going to lose about 500-1000 on the trade up to the ser anyways... so take that money into account to.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

hmm, i gained money when i traded...interesting...about 400 clams


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well... there's a sucker born every minute...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

James said:


> well... there's a sucker born every minute...


i would have to reboot that statement, i believe its more like every sec, cuz there are a sh*t load of dumb people...


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

^ agree on both. :thumbup:


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

Ok, but if I plan to swap the tranny and but money on my ga16de to put a turbo on it ... It'll be a lot more expensive then my sr20de swap. I'm doing alot of highway and that's why I don't want a turbo engine.
(by the way it's 3000$ can hot us because I live in Canada) ... Well I'm still looking to do this swap but it's not 100% sure.
Txk for ur opinions
Yann


----------



## MobiusB14 (Nov 13, 2003)

I thinking of just keeping the GA16 and do little mods to it and saved up for the 350Z.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

MobiusB14 said:


> I thinking of just keeping the GA16 and do little mods to it and saved up for the 350Z.


Why even waste your time if your gonna get a 350z.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

NiS[sX]mO said:


> Ok, but if I plan to swap the tranny and but money on my ga16de to put a turbo on it ... It'll be a lot more expensive then my sr20de swap. I'm doing alot of highway and that's why I don't want a turbo engine.
> (by the way it's 3000$ can hot us because I live in Canada) ... Well I'm still looking to do this swap but it's not 100% sure.
> Txk for ur opinions
> Yann


Why not? A turbo engine at cruising is just an NA engine unless you're talking about cruising at like 150mph or something...


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

James said:


> Why not? A turbo engine at cruising is just an NA engine unless you're talking about cruising at like 150mph or something...


yes I know ... but a turbo kit is sooo expensive and that's before doing a rebuild on the engine internal ....
How it costs you to make it turbo (can pm me if u want to keep it private)
Txk, Yann


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well I said that cuz it sounded like you were implying something about turbo engines on the freeway..

I think the turbo came out to about 2800 I think...


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

James said:


> well I said that cuz it sounded like you were implying something about turbo engines on the freeway..
> 
> I think the turbo came out to about 2800 I think...


Yes on the freeway I know it doesn't take more gaz because the turbo works when you accelerate. I was more talking about the milage and the fiability of the ga16det vs a sr20de swap.

It costs 2800$ the turbo or the whole thing to get it turbo ?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Whole thing 2800.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

why would you spend 2-3k on an sr20de swap.. you gain like 20 or 25 hp.. if you swap anything, spend the 5k to do a sr20det swap.. they are more expensive but at least you gain some more, you are better off selling your car and getting a se-r if you want the sr20de... the ga people will tell you to stick with your ga cuz there aren't many of them that have a turbo.... its more original... and dont take in affect of just hp numbers alone, you can become really fast with a modded ga..


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

i got the ga16 in my 98 200sx, i got headers and cai, i took it to the track and ran a 17.4. Thats freakin as slow as they get. I really want a faster car, but i wanna keep my 200sx. Im really lookin into the sr20de swap. I wanna run 14's. turbo or sr20de swap????


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

ryan7o7 said:


> i got the ga16 in my 98 200sx, i got headers and cai, i took it to the track and ran a 17.4. Thats freakin as slow as they get. I really want a faster car, but i wanna keep my 200sx. Im really lookin into the sr20de swap. I wanna run 14's. turbo or sr20de swap????


You can get into 14s with a bolt on DE, thats still not fast though. Im in the 14s now with my setup and its not enough, so im going boost. 

BTW, you have a header, not headers.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

ryan7o7 said:


> i got the ga16 in my 98 200sx, i got headers and cai, i took it to the track and ran a 17.4. Thats freakin as slow as they get. I really want a faster car, but i wanna keep my 200sx. Im really lookin into the sr20de swap. I wanna run 14's. turbo or sr20de swap????


Is your car an auto? If not your car is capable of more.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

If you do not want to swap tranny's, here is a start

http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=530&sort=1&cat=5&page=2


----------

